
Using ML for Automated RF Side-Channel Attack Classification - ldayley
https://leveldown.de/blog/tensorflow-sidechannel-analysis/
======
ovi256
This is a cool example of an ML project accessible to hackers.

Furthermore, it offers the way to combine SDR and ML for automated, almost
industrialized attacks. Now you have a repeatable pipeline that works for many
models of target device.

------
emilfihlman
A fun read! Instead of actually designing the pipeline for detection one can
just throw up a ML model (or many) and see what happens very quickly. The
virtue signaling was pretty annoying though.

------
gigama
Interesting project and clear, logical write-up. Shows their practical
approach to a real-world problem and (once again) demonstrates how "secure"
devices often actually aren't. Even employing low-cost ML to augment the human
endeavor... well done.

